# Kids & Beginners Saftey course- TAS



## mattmoki (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi All - I'm a recent convert to kayak fishing, and (like just about everyone else) I use a 'Sit-on-Top' type kayak. SOTs are very popular and getting even more so. It seems to me that there are a lot of people getting out into the water on cheap SOT kayaks - and as the numbers increase the risk of bad accidents increases as well.

I recently looked into creating an event aimed at the beginner SOT user - a 'Kayak Safety Day' at Kingston Beach. I got a very positive response from individuals, business and organisations that I spoke to .. but ran out of time to organise it as I started too close to Xmas!

However, one business I spoke to (Roaring 40s Tasmania) had already started putting together a short safety course. 
http://www.roaring40skayaking.com.au/index.html

Please pass this info onto anyone you know (in Southern Tassie) who is starting out, or who may have kids starting out..

cheers Matt










Kids Lesson Plan:
Know your equipment
·	Adjust the kayak to suit you
·	Rudders
·	PFD's
·	Paddles / paddle leash
Safety Points
·	Understanding/reading the beach/surf
-	Rips
-	Wave types
-	Wave sets
-	Cross-currents
-	Reefs/rocks
·	Weather / Wind / Tides
·	Make sure someone knows where you are going & when you will be back
·	Stay relatively close to shore
·	Exposure (heat / cold)
Paddling
·	Launching 
-	From beach
-	From rocks
·	Holding the paddle
·	Forward Paddle
·	Turning Strokes
·	Emergency Stop
Rescues
·	How to assist someone
·	How to self-rescue
Paddling in Surf
·	Paddling out
·	Bracing
·	Stern Rudder
·	Landing


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks like an awesome course. It would be good for adults too.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

I have had experience with the roaring 40's guys before. I purchased my Prowler off them and use to drop in for a chat when waiting for my ferry when i lived on Bruny. They do proper safety courses aimed and SIKS but would let you use a SOT during it. Have a look at their web site. http://www.roaring40skayaking.com.au/waterfront_kayak_centre/instruction.html
They do intermediate and surf survival skills courses as well as a beginner course aimed at adults. They are hard core kayakers and have even paddled Antarctica


----------



## mattmoki (Aug 4, 2009)

agreed re Roaring 40's - an excellent outfit. I did the 'Basic Sea Kayaking' with them a few years back - it was a teriffic day - with an excellent instructor.

I hope they do ok with these beginner SOT courses - absolutely everyone I spoke to about having a 'Kayak Safety Day' had a horror story to tell of some dumbass, or niaive person, in trouble or at risk..

that included vendors, derwent canoe club people, canoe tas, kingston sailing club ..

actually .. what started this whole thing was me thinking that it would be cool to have a 'yakfest' at some point - I'd love to go to an event where I check out lots of different boats and meet other kayakers, maybe learn some new skills etc. I spoke to a couple of vendors who weren't terribly interested .. and I checked out possible venues and ways of promoting .. anyway, pretty quickly the idea emerged that really there was a pressing need for saftey awareness.

I reckon I will have my 2 sons do these courses .. especially as they'll accept stuff when said by others when they won't accept the same advice from me  (same deal applies to driving lessons when the time comes..)


----------

